# [SOLVED] Building a gaming computer (First Build)



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would like to know if all my parts are compatible.
I am looking at getting:

CiT Vantage Midi Mesh Gaming Case
AMD FX8350 Black Edition 8 Core Processor(4.0/4.2 GHz)
Corsair 16GB 1600MHz CL10 DDR3 Vengeance
Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Motherboard
Corsair CX750 Builder Series CX 750W ATX/EPS 80 PLUS Bronze
Gigabyte NVIDIA GTX660 2GB DDR5 PCI-E Graphics Card
E-3LUE Wired Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Bundles/Combos+USB Cable interface
TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 N900 Wireless Dual Band
Asus DRW-24B5ST Optical Drive
Seagate Barracuda 3.5 inch 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB 6GB/S
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU Cooler

Also I don't plan on overclocking it, At least not for a year or 2

Any suggestions will be very welcome


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

There are many things that would need changing in the build.

I would highly recommend that you just pick a build from our list here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

8GB (2x4) is more than enough for most all applications.
550W, with a good quality PSU, is fine for a GTX 660 GPU. SeaSonic and XFX for top quality.
EVGA or Asus would be a better brand choice for the Nvidia GPU.
Hdd's over 1TB have been noted for problems.The OEM heatsink/fan will be fine for normal use.
Using wireless can reduce internet speed considerably and can limit gaming.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I have to use wireless because I can't run an Ethernet cable to where it will be sitting.
16 GB is just to future proof it.
I had a look at the Recommended Builds and understand that they are actually very good but would like to know that it is all self picked (and suggestions) and has that personal connection to me
How about the Corsair Builder Series CXM 600W Modular 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX/EPS PSU


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*



> I have to use wireless because I can't run an Ethernet cable to where it will be sitting.


You could need a Wifi card like this one then:

ASUS PCE-N53 PCI Express Dual-Band Wireless-N600 Adapter - Newegg.com



> 16 GB is just to future proof it.


By the time your 16GB comes into today standards you'll need a new PC. Same the money and stick with the 8GB.



> I had a look at the Recommended Builds and understand that they are actually very good but would like to know that it is all self picked (and suggestions) and has that personal connection to me


They are all high quality builds picked out as a team to recommend the top tier brands and performance. None of it is sponsored.



> How about the Corsair Builder Series CXM 600W Modular 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX/EPS PSU


Corsair PSUs are made by CWT which is a low quality PSU manufacture. Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I have taken into account all that you have said and changed the parts of the build that you recommended to change.
I'll be using the ASUS PCE-N53 Dual-Band Wireless-N600 and XFX Core Edition PRO550W however I will still use 16 GB of RAM as I would like a comfort buffer. It's just preference, unless it is going to cause problems for me.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I think I'd rather have a bigger PSU than 16GB RAM, but it's your choice.:wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

You can do as you wish. Its your money.

I'm only letting you know my recommendations.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

XFX Core Edition PRO650W is what I have now decided I'll use.
what I have now proposed will it all fit together and work together?
Also UK resident so can you keep this in mind when sending links to websites


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

There are still things in your first post that I would change:



> CiT Vantage Midi Mesh Gaming Case


I personally like Cooler Master, NZXT, Antec or Corsair cases. But this is up to you.



> Gigabyte NVIDIA GTX660 2GB DDR5 PCI-E Graphics Card


You'll receive better quality and performance from either a Asus or Evga branded GPU.



> E-3LUE Wired Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Bundles/Combos+USB Cable interface


Again this is just a personal thing but I like Logitech or Microsoft mouses/keyboards.



> Seagate Barracuda 3.5 inch 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB 6GB/S


Anything over 1TB of hard drive space is known to have problems with the drive itself and Windows. I would recommend just using a 1TB.



> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU Cooler


There is no reason to use a 3rd party CPU cooler. Stick with the stock cooler. Since your using an AMD processor it will VOID the warranty the second you use a 3rd party cooler.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Ok so no 3rd party cpu cooler, Seagate ST31000524AS 3.5 inch 1TB Hard Drive and Asus GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II OC Nvidia Graphics Card. I like the look of the case so as long as it can support everything and doesn't cause problems I would prefer that case.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

You could always add another 1TB HDD if you need it. I've only used CoolerMaster cases, and love them, but I think cases are mainly personal preference. Unless it's just junk. That one has pretty good reviews on Amazon. Remember with cases, cool looking doesn't equal quality. CM and Antec's cases are pretty drab for the most part. Good luck with the build.:thumb:


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*



Flight Sim Guy said:


> You could always add another 1TB HDD if you need it. I've only used CoolerMaster cases, and love them, but I think cases are mainly personal preference. Unless it's just junk. That one has pretty good reviews on Amazon. Remember with cases, cool looking doesn't equal quality. CM and Antec's cases are pretty drab for the most part. Good luck with the build.:thumb:


That's what I thought. Also thanks for the support I hope to have the parts ordered and the PC built by the end of July because I go on holiday the first week of July


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I built my first one about 1 1/2 months ago with the help of these amazing guys on here. Pretty cool experience.:wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*



A4R0N123 said:


> Ok so no 3rd party cpu cooler, Seagate ST31000524AS 3.5 inch 1TB Hard Drive and Asus GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II OC Nvidia Graphics Card. I like the look of the case so as long as it can support everything and doesn't cause problems I would prefer that case.


That will do!


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Thanks for all the help I will be back to tell you when it is (hopefully) up and running but it won't be until mid July or so because I'll be on holiday


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Anything over 1TB of hard drive space is known to have problems with the drive itself and Windows. I would recommend just using a 1TB.


Is this true? I've got a 1,5TB and 2TB drive in my PC and have no issues whatsoever.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Been wondering about this myself. I haven't noticed that TB+ drives fail any more or less than those of smaller capacity.

There is the 2TB limit on partition size, and the cluster size limitation of NTFS but those issues are easy enough to get around, and in fact, Windows takes care of it for you.

A few years ago multi-platter drives were reported to have higher failure rates but I'm not sure if that is still the case. I've yet to see any empirical data either way.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*



Johnny1982 said:


> Is this true? I've got a 1,5TB and 2TB drive in my PC and have no issues whatsoever.


It's drives that are 2.1TB or higher that Windows 7 doesn't like.

Chances are those drives are only your storage and not your boot drive. Even still I don't see technology at the point of such as storage.

Heck I have yet to fill up more then 60GB on my four year old laptop.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I filled 60 GB in the first hour of getting my new laptop


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

:lil: Everybody is different.

A 1TB should still be enough. If you really need more then you could always get another 1TB HDD.

What's nice about that is that if a drive fails you won't lose everything.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

A4R0N123 said:


> I filled 60 GB in the first hour of getting my new laptop


Same here. Bear in mind that Chief doesn't do PC gaming.:wink:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Chances are those drives are only your storage and not your boot drive. Even still I don't see technology at the point of such as storage.


Nope not quite. The 1,5tb drive is my boot drive, upgraded from an old 160gb. The 2tb is my Programs, Series and Movies drive and mostly other backups too. You can never have too much storage :rofl::thumb:


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*



A4R0N123 said:


> I would like to know if all my parts are compatible.
> I am looking at getting:
> 
> CiT Vantage Midi Mesh Gaming Case
> ...


here are some links change things around to suit you


AMD FX-8350 4GHz Socket AM3+ 16MB Cache Retail Boxed.. | Ebuyer.com
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 Socket AM3+ 8 Channel Audio.. | Ebuyer.com
Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) Ddr3 1600mhz Vengeance Memory Kit | Ebuyer.com
The case you listed is JUNK trust me I have that and it's plasticy and useless
you want something like this
Antec 300 Three Hundred Two Case - with USB3.0 | Ebuyer.com
XFX XXX Edition 650w 80+ Bronze Semi Modular PSU | Ebuyer.com
Asus GTX 660 DirectCU II OC 2GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI.. | Ebuyer.com
Samsung SH-224BB SATA DVD Write Optical Drive | OEM | Ebuyer.com
Seagate 1TB Barracuda 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> The case you listed is JUNK trust me I have that and it's plasticy and useless


Can anyone confirm this because I really liked the look of it. Can anyone suggest another one if it is that bad, I want it to have blue on it, whether it be on the fan or the case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I've never used that case but the pics I see resemble Antec.
It "appears" to be well made? CoolerMaster-Antec-ThermalTake make some good cases but cases are a personal choice.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I've owned two cases by CiT, in general they make low quality goods.
I don't get why you are spending almost £800-£900 on top quality parts then buying a rubbish case, yes it looks nice I will tell you that but it's a big regret to buy that since I could have spent another £20 and got a well made case by antec/corsair/coolermaster which could be used for several different builds and have fan controllers, the tool-less HDD/Cddrive thing and better cable management.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

when +TB drives first came out they did have problems. But I havent heard of any since.

personally I would go intel but your choice. I realise you do want 16GB but trust me no game will ever need 16GB ram until about 15 years down the line and by that time your soon to be new computer will have been recycled or left to rot in a cupboard and windows 3000 will be out


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Is there any NICE cases that have BLUE on them in some sort of fashion that are good quality for a somewhat decent price


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

nxt do one which is the same case but can come in blue orange or red. The antec 1200 has blue led fans and I think lan li do a case with blue displays on it.

Remember getting a case that looks good isn't as important as getting a case which houses and cools your components properly.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

How about this Aerocool Syclone II Screwless Gaming Case with Blue LED Fan?
Also how about the Corsair Builder Series CXM 600W Modular 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX/EPS PSU
Unfortunately I don't have elasticated money and can only afford so much so I would like to keep the cost down but the best quality possible


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Dont know much about that case.

Stay away from corsair especially the builder series and gaming series. Corsair used to have their good power supplies made by seasonic but now get them made by a crap manufacturer apart from the corsair HX650. Seasonic make their own which are the best and they also make xfx power supplies which are also great. The antec HCG is also made by seasonic.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Antec EarthWatts Green Series EA-650 650W Power Supply Unit?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Why don't you stick to the XFX and Seasonic PSUs you've been recommended? They have a good range of sizes. You asked for help on selecting the best components and since the PSU is the most essential one I don't understand why you keep looking for others.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I had been recommended 550W-650W because my original choice was too high Wattage so thats what I've been looking for and as I said before I don't have elasticated money


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

XFX and Seasonic both make PSUs in that range.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Nope! That PSU is made by Delta Electronics.

Just stick to XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only. If you can not find any I can suggest another.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Seasonic S12II-620 620W ATX12V Standard Power Supply Unit - Bronze is this any good?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

That will work!


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Also please remember I need this to get to the UK for a decent price worse I have to get it to Northern Ireland


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the 750 version of that and love it.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Thank you I'm so glad I asked this on the forums instead of just ordering and building


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

How much are they charging you for that PSU unit?


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

£80 + Postage and packaging


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

That's a little price but not all to bad.

See if they have a Antec HCG-620 620W PSU for cheaper.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Its £90 + Postage and packaging


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Do they have a Antec HCG-620*M*?

If its still more expensive then stick with the Seasonic.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Same again £90 + Postage and Packaging


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Yeah just stick with that Seasonic unit then.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Thanks Also will this be OK for my case
Aerocool Syclone II Screwless Gaming Case with Blue LED Fan


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Is that a gaming case? I bought a CM 431 Elite and while it wasn't a gaming case it had a blue fan. Just look around and find one with good reviews.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I like Cooler Master, NZXT, Corsair or Antec cases.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

And you could always get a plain CM, Antec, etc. case and then buy a couple blue fans.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Any case can be labeled as a "gaming case". :smile:
Cases are a personal choice but he Aerocool Syclone II is more about bling and you could do as well or better for less. Looks too much like something Alienware would use and it has a door. Doors are easily broken and non-repairable.
CoolerMater-Antec-ThermalTake offer some good quality cases with good airflow.
Bear in mind, you will be the one that has to live with the case.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I meant a bigger case, Tyree.:laugh: That 431 Elite+ is an awesome case, especially for $50, but it's smaller so you couldn't use big cards and your expansion options would be limited.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Corsair Carbide Series 300R CC-9011014-WW Mid-Tower Gaming Case how about this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

That will do!


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

How about this Thermaltake Chaser A31 Case? I like the look of this as well


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Either one will do.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Good Thermaltake make some really nice looking computers


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

A4R0N123 said:


> Thanks Also will this be OK for my case
> Aerocool Syclone II Screwless Gaming Case with Blue LED Fan


The corsair carbide is much better than this and isn't the XFX 650W PSU cheaper??

Edit 
Yes the xfx 650W is £68 pounds on amazon and they ship everywhere


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Ordered my stuff early so I can build it as soon as I get back :smile:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice!:thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Let us know if you need help1


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I have built it and it works properly but I have recently realized that I may have left the sticker on the CPU heat sink, I have bought a new heat sink to replace the AMD heat sink because it isn't brilliant, any suggestions on how to remedy my screw up?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

What do you mean that you left the sticker on?

If you use a third party CPU cooler it will VOID your CPU warranty.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

There is a plastic protector on the bottom of the heat sink to protect it during shipping, common on Intel coolers but I don't recall one on AMD but it's been awhile.

You can remove the plastic and clean off the old thermal paste using a coffee filter and alcohol(highest % you can find at the pharmacy) install new paste and reinstall the heat sink or install the new one. > Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I have now removed the AMD stock cooler and it doesn't seem as if it has melted plastic on it. I have ordered a cooler master 212 evo for it so it runs cooler so all should be well but other than that it runs flawlessly


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

How hot was it running?
The stock cooler should not have had a problem cooling it at stock speeds.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I'm wondering if the "sticker" was the pre-applied thermal pad?
As noted by Wrench97, the OEM heatsink/fan should have no problems cooling the CPU.
If you were having a heat problem with the OEM unit, you have other issues.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

It was running most games around 50 C when the room temperature was about 30C+ but there were some games that were running worryingly close to 60C and more so that is why I have decided to get the new heat sink even though it will be back down to 15C in a week


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

I've seen a few run that warm under load, were you looking at core temps or the Motherboard CPU temp reading?
There are also reports around of the temp readings being way off.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

CPU temperatures


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Check the core temps using hardware monitor> HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

Turns out that I was reading CPU temps rather than Core temps so it turns out that it idles around 15C and under a stress test it heats to 50C max. When stress test finished it only took 5 seconds or so to cool down to idle temps. So all in all Everything is working perfectly.

Thank you so much for all your input you have saved me screwing this up and for that I (and my now very empty bank account) are comprehensibly grateful.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a gaming computer (First Build)*

You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

HELP!!!!!
About 10 seconds after logging in my case fans stop working but my cpu fan works fine :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How are they setup, plugged into the motherboard, hooked directly to the Power supply, hooked to a fan controller, or?


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Into the motherboard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in the bios for the fan settings.
Are they on auto?
If so they will turn off until a preset temp is reached.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See pages 101 & 102(pdf file) 3-29 & 3-30 for the bios config settings in the manual.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/M5A99X_EVO_R2.0/E8044_M5A99X_EVO_R2.pdf


----------



## A4R0N123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the help again I had it set on auto

Can't thank you all enough


----------

